# Форум на русском языке  > Решения по информационной безопасности  > Другие программы по безопасности  >  LAN Work и Remote LAN view

## mrak74

Иногда в процессе лечения компьютера выясняется, что заражены и продолжают заражатся ресурсы с открытым доступом, чаще всего это происходит на серверах которые предоставляют доступ к своим ресурсам другим компьютерам. И тут возникает вопрос, как же это лечить ? Серверная ОС не заражена, но её ресурсы тем неменее заражаются с завидной периодичностью, как обнаружить компьютер который заражает обменники. Предположим ситуацию, имеется сервер с антивирусом (без фаервола) который регестрирует появления вирусов на файлообменнике, время появления разумеется тоже регестрируется, а вот кто заражает, откуда появляется зараженный файл неясно. Можно конечно воспользоватся стандартными утилитами Windows включить протоколирование в Политиках аудита, но кто этим пользовался имеет представление о достаточно неудобном интерфейсе этих средств. Хочу предложить вашему вниманию утилиты LAN Work и Remote LAN view - эти приложения для отслеживания и управления сетевыми подключениями, не требовательны к ресурсам и помогают достаточно точно в паре с антивирусом определить какой компьютер, в какое время работал (размещал) зараженный файл. сайт программы http://sputnik70.narod.ru/

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Artem Zaglada

_С win 8 не советую ставить, потом удалить "трэш" и работает криво!_

----------

